# Zakynthos Ferry



## Poopsi (Nov 6, 2008)

Good Morning all. I am traveling to Zakynthos early December and am trying to find out the time schedule and costs for the Kilini/Zakynthos ferry. I need the cost of a vehicle ticket and passenger ticket. I know the schedule in winter is shortened but can't get any info. I am also having a hard time finding a hotel open for this time. I appreciate any information you can provide.


----------



## wella1000 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Strada Marina*



Poopsi said:


> Good Morning all. I am traveling to Zakynthos early December and am trying to find out the time schedule and costs for the Kilini/Zakynthos ferry. I need the cost of a vehicle ticket and passenger ticket. I know the schedule in winter is shortened but can't get any info. I am also having a hard time finding a hotel open for this time. I appreciate any information you can provide.


Cant help with the ferries, but try Strada Marina Hotel in Zakynthos Town, I think this one is open all year round - good luck!


----------

